# More 540 upgrade pics...



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Mirrors:








About twenty tiny parts:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

What kind of mirrors are those? M5?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Get an intake dude!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greco said:


> *What kind of mirrors are those? M5? *


 They ARE M5 mirrors.. and they FLIP!

Mohahahhahah!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *They ARE M5 mirrors.. and they FLIP!
> 
> Mohahahhahah!! *


Posuer!!??

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

I suppose they're fun, but functionally the base 5-series mirrors are probably better. 

Sometime in the next week or so I'm going to order the Euro-market aspheric mirror glass, though...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

JEM, once again you're right on the money. Those oval M mirrors is not as good functionally as the rectangler mirrors. and I absolutely hate using it. It almost feels like driving w/ one eye shut.:tsk: 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *They ARE M5 mirrors.. and they FLIP!
> 
> Mohahahhahah!! *


Wow, I never noticed how nice the M5 mirrors are.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

beewang said:


> *JEM, once again you're right on the money. Those oval M mirrors is not as good functionally as the rectangler mirrors. and I absolutely hate using it. It almost feels like driving w/ one eye shut.:tsk:
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


Then how about you upgrade to the AC Schnitzer one's and sell me your M5er's?!?!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

beewang said:


> *...driving w/ one eye shut.:tsk:
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


Well...this certainly explains A LOT!!

:wave:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

JEM said:


> *I suppose they're fun, but functionally the base 5-series mirrors are probably better.
> 
> Sometime in the next week or so I'm going to order the Euro-market aspheric mirror glass, though... *


I have those for my mirrors...very nice...will take you a day or two to get used to them but once you do, you'll never want to go back.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JEM said:


> *I suppose they're fun, but functionally the base 5-series mirrors are probably better.
> 
> Sometime in the next week or so I'm going to order the Euro-market aspheric mirror glass, though... *


 Ya mean THIS glass?

Moohahahhaha!! Post 1000 is nearly HERE!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Better make 1000 a good one!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

beewang said:


> *JEM, once again you're right on the money. Those oval M mirrors is not as good functionally as the rectangler mirrors. and I absolutely hate using it. It almost feels like driving w/ one eye shut.:tsk:
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


 Bee, I'll make you a deal on some E39 square mirrors for your M5.

Unless you dont want to look like a poseur who has the sense not to spend $75k on a car.... :bareass:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SoonerE39 said:


> *Wow, I never noticed how nice the M5 mirrors are. *


 Uh ohhhh.. See? The path to new mirrors begins.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Bee, I'll make you a deal on some E39 square mirrors for your M5.
> 
> Unless you dont want to look like a poseur who has the sense not to spend $75k on a car.... :bareass: *


Posuer??!! Hold on... just a sec.. lemme check my engine bay....

Ah!! good... Just poped my hood and it says BMW M POWER...hummm.....I think by definition I can't be a "posuer".

Yes, I said the M mirrors are not as useful as the 528 mirrors. But I will live w/ it as it is part the car I bought. I have no desire to make any changes to my car to make it. If I wanted my car to look like XXX(fill in the blank here), I would've bought XXXX car.:dunno: And if there are certain things I do not like about my car, I wouldn't have bought my car.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

beewang said:


> *And if there are certain things I do not like about my car, I wouldn't have bought my car. *


 Uhhh.. but there ARE certain things you do not like.... the mirrors... and yet you bought the car... :dunno:

There are things about EVERYONE'S car they don't like. Some just change them rather than dealing with them.

If I wanted my car to *look* like an everyday, blah, blah M5 I'd:
Put those a$$ ugly M5 wheels on it
leave the mouldings black and textured : puke:
Not order '03 5 series MTechnic parts
have some dual exhaust rigged up
 But, I'm happy with the unique path I've chosen. Now if only I had the M5's power.. Oh wait... Hello, ESS?:bigpimp:


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Ah, but...an ESS blower will not give you the M5's midrange.

I've always thought the 540i front and rear bumpers looked cleaner than the M5 anyway, but I don't care enough about appearance to go changing anything about either of the cars externally. 

I have picked up a used Dinan stage 3 suspension package, and if and when I get around to putting it in the M5 I'll buy a new M5 front anti-roll bar and put it and the rest of the M5's bits in the 540i.

But first, have to deal with a leaky injector O-ring on the 540i, hope it's just a bloody O-ring...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JEM said:


> *Ah, but...an ESS blower will not give you the M5's midrange.*


 Yeah, more than anything else, I'm just trying to get a rise out of Bee.:angel:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *..only I had the M5's power.. Oh wait... Hello, ESS?:bigpimp: *


Hey Jae,
How about just sell your old POS and buy a real deal so you can be done w/ it?? No!!??... okay posuer.... have fun w/ your lil' project.:thumbup: Jacka$$!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------

